# Augvape Druga RDA - Pictures!



## VapingSquid (31/3/17)

So I got this today, and when I got home, crammed a dual Alien build into the clamps of the Druga. Wicked with Cotton Bacon v2. Thought I would take some photos along the way because I am really astounded by the preciseness, build quality, fit and finish of this RDA. Excuse the photos  - haven't used my camera in a little while!

_Build is at 0.3ohm, 100 watts. RDA Stays (incredibly) very cool after chain vaping. Also, it is an absolute breeze to build on! Extremely airy with super smooth AFC. So happy with this little gem! And I think it looks really smart on the silver and black Predator 228!

















_

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## zadiac (31/3/17)

Looks very nice. I might consider this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87 (31/3/17)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87 (31/3/17)

Got mine today great rda

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/3/17)

Beautiful RDA  Excellent Vape  I will post my thoughts on this as well as the Merlin RDTA soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troy Campbell (7/1/20)

Love my druga


----------

